# engine vibration at stop lights



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anyone feel that the engine is vibrating when you come to a stop in D? The engine seems to want to move forward and is pulling at the brakes, and a vibration is happening like the engine is idling rough or something. 
To the point that i want to drop into N (if the Auto Stop doesn't engage). I can't be sure that this developed or was always like this (2019 with 11k mi) but it is really annoying. Any ideas if normal or what could be up?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

What is your idle RPM? Sounds like an issue with the transmission stall speed setting.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes. It wasn't like that for the first 4k miles but is now. It's like the idle needs to be slightly adjusted because it's now at an uncomfortable place where the vibration is annoying. (Around 5500 mies now)


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah i want to say it wasn't like this in the beginning. it's my wife's car so i only drive it on long trips. I want to say it looks like ~750 RPM's. otherwise the car drives smooth except in lower gears there is a strange sensation of roughness up to 3200 RPM then smoothness then roughness above 4000 like the combustion cycles are changing or something.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Why is your engine idling at stop lights? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Mine does this too, a little too excessive NVH. I still don't think this b-cycle engine is very refined compared to the GTI and R engines or the mounts they use are crap because there is a lot of vibration at certain times and stopped at the lights is a little obnoxious compared to my R. I completely disabled the start/stop feature so I notice it now quite a bit. I do have a Turbo Inlet Pipe and Neuspeed Power Module but it was doing this before I did any modifications to the car. Also, it doesn't matter if I'm in D or Sport as its the same idle speed and its steady where it should be at around 750 rpm.


----------



## Baseballpler (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine vibrates way too much too. I always shift to N now at stoplights if there is a longer wait. This car has too many minor issues to warrant the $38k sticker price. My gf new kia forte seems much more refined. It's a shame too because the Tiguan R-Line is such a good looking vehicle.

Mine is 3 months old 2019 with 2k miles on it for the record. Have very annoying rattles in the passenger side door panels and spots in the dash as well. I've owned countless VWs, and I'm shocked how much cheaper all the plastics and stuff feel over my previous Gtis. Another funny thing it does is roll the windows down instead when I click up when they are halfway. Both sides do it occasionally. I have probably 5 issues needing to be addressed but I've already taken the car in because neither mirror vanity lights worked and the steering wheel was crooked. Lights got fixed but steering wheel is cocked to the other side now😏 

On the plus side it gets decent gas mileage for the weight and size lol.


----------



## gokturks (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi
yes I have same issue , after recall ( update software ) Rpm show me 802-805 so 30 - 40 is high then normal ( 750-770 ) and when I stop red light or anywhere (shifter on D ) car need to go and vibrate + start stop not work properly
2018 Tiguan 25k


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Same issue here. 2019 with about 20k miles. Engine vibration at idle in D during first drive of the day is rough and definitely worse than when it was new. Even when idle RPM goes down to normal (about 750-800), engine vibration is still high and so noticeable that light from headlight can be seen vibrating against cars in front. Putting transmission into N reduces vibration. Vibration only goes away on subsequent drives during the day, presumably when the engine is fully warmed up and restarted.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Mine vibrates in reverse while I'm backing out of the garage. It will still vibrate some when the engine is warm but the car only has 1000 miles on it so I hope it doesn't get any worse. As far as Auto Start goes, you have to be kidding... After getting stuck in the middle of an intersection because the Auto Start failed to get the engine running before I had my foot on the gas, it just stalled out in a slow motion accident waiting to happen. It's the first thing I shut off after I start the car. I also had to disable the Auto Brake feature on the Parking Assist because it kept slamming the brakes on every time I'd be pulling out of a driveway at the supermarket. It would see the pavement as the nose dropped into the gutter and thinking I was going to hit a wall, slam on the brakes. It took me a while to figure that one out. I thought it was the emergency braking system for normal driving so I was looking for answers in the wrong place.


----------



## pring19 (25 d ago)

gokturks said:


> Hi
> yes I have same issue , after recall ( update software ) Rpm show me 802-805 so 30 - 40 is high then normal ( 750-770 ) and when I stop red light or anywhere (shifter on D ) car need to go and vibrate + start stop not work properly
> 2018 Tiguan 25k


Did you ever figure out what the issue was? I just bought a used 2018 SEL Premium with 33k miles on it, and I'm experiencing the same problem. It's still under warranty, so I'm going to take it into the dealership and ask for help to diagnose for a second time. The first time, they said engine mounts were fine, and did a Transmission Basic Service which helped a little, but the idling issue persists.


----------

